# The Claim Game



## Hogia (Nov 4, 2009)

OK, this should be simple. It all started when I was coming home on the bus with my friends and we spread ourselves over seats and 'claimed' them. We then started yelling what we had claimed. Here is a snippet of the exchange in the bus and walking home:
Me: I claim two seats. *places schoolbag on seat in front of me*
Jasmine: I claim four seats! Five! *spreads herself out and puts her bag next to mine*
Me: I claim... All the seats down here!
Nicole: I claim all the seats down on this side of the bus!
Me: I already claimed those.
Jasmine: I claim the bus driver!
Me: Oohf... that's hard! Okay, I claim the wheels!
Jasmine: I claim the doors!
Me: :freaked: I CLAIM THE ENGINE!!!
Nicole: :blank:
Jasmine: That's tight!
Me: HOGIA CLAIMS THIS SPACE!!!!
Jasmine and Nicole: ?
Then we got out of the bus and we claimed bigger stuff...
Me: I claim the sky!
Jasmine: I claim Asia!
Me: I claim Japan! And I claim the sea!
Nicole: I claim Greensborough!
Me: I claim Space! And Time!
Jasmine: >_O
Me: And an Alternate dimension!

Okay, now I'll start:

I claim the sea and the sky!


----------



## Dr Frank (Nov 4, 2009)

I claim myself, before someone else does.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Nov 5, 2009)

I claim what hasnt been claimed
i win ^^


----------



## Ivy Newton (Nov 5, 2009)

I claim all you peoples' claims.


----------



## Dr Frank (Nov 5, 2009)

I claim your claim.


----------



## Small Lotus (Nov 5, 2009)

I claim what all the rest claimed so far


----------



## Dr Frank (Nov 5, 2009)

I claim all MG-42s and Barret Sniper Rifles.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 5, 2009)

I claim Sephiroth's Sword so next time I read a banner that makes my head hurt and forget the details to my very complicated plans, I can jus get my own back! Not naming names!! *cough Blaziking cough*


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Nov 5, 2009)

I claim the TARDIS pineapple. Mine D:<


----------



## Hogia (Dec 4, 2009)

I claim your head :P

beat that!


----------



## Dave Strider (Dec 4, 2009)

I claim the Universe.


----------



## Hogia (Dec 6, 2009)

I claim everything in your sig XD


----------



## magnemite (Dec 6, 2009)

I claim an alternate universe that nobody else knows about...


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 6, 2009)

I claim the device that conects the alternate universes. :P


----------



## Momoharu (Dec 6, 2009)

I claim the intarwebs.

I win.


----------



## Diz (Dec 6, 2009)

I claim your win


----------



## Flareth (Dec 6, 2009)

I claim Colin Mochrie :D!


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Dec 6, 2009)

I claim everything that has been said and that will be said.


----------



## Diz (Dec 6, 2009)

I claim Sparta


----------



## magnemite (Dec 6, 2009)

i claim a loss in this game


----------



## Diz (Dec 7, 2009)

I claim to win The Game that you all lost


----------



## hopeandjoy (Dec 7, 2009)

I claim the shouts of anger.


----------



## Hogia (Dec 7, 2009)

I claim the fact that there is no win or lose in this game.

And my right arrow key is gone. D:


----------



## magnemite (Dec 7, 2009)

i claim the right arrow key you lost. :p


----------



## Diz (Dec 8, 2009)

I claim your smilie face! :p


----------



## hopeandjoy (Dec 8, 2009)

I claim your misspelling of "smiley".


----------



## Diz (Dec 8, 2009)

I claim that I was framed


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 9, 2009)

I claim that this thread is stupid.


----------



## Diz (Dec 9, 2009)

I claim that you are stupid


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 9, 2009)

Pikachu! I claim you!


----------



## magnemite (Dec 10, 2009)

I claim your exclamation points!!


----------



## Diz (Dec 12, 2009)

I claim all of your punctuation


----------



## hopeandjoy (Dec 12, 2009)

I CLAIM ALL OF THE CAPITAL LETTERS


----------



## magnemite (Dec 12, 2009)

i claim all the lowercase letters in your siggy:evil:.


----------



## Diz (Dec 12, 2009)

I claim all of the letters of no case! *shifty eyes*


----------



## hopeandjoy (Dec 12, 2009)

I claim the little bottle of glass with the wish on a message inside. And your tears and a little regret.


----------



## magnemite (Dec 12, 2009)

I claim the wish inside the bottle that you forgot to claim.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Dec 15, 2009)

I calim a billion dollars.


----------



## magnemite (Dec 15, 2009)

i claim the claim to have that billion dollars.


----------



## Diz (Dec 16, 2009)

I claim the bank you keep your billion dollars in


----------



## magnemite (Dec 16, 2009)

I claim the fact that i never said i put the money in a bank


----------



## Hogia (Dec 17, 2009)

I claim the fact that my sig is awesome


----------



## Diz (Dec 18, 2009)

I claim the fact that your sig is ginormous


----------



## Wartortle (Dec 18, 2009)

I claim the word 'claim', because I've read it so much it doesn't seem like a real word anymoerz.


----------



## Hogia (Dec 18, 2009)

I claim the fact that the best Wartortle in your sig is the purplest one. (the first one)


----------



## Alakazam (Dec 18, 2009)

I claim the fact that all your bases now belong to me.


----------



## magnemite (Dec 18, 2009)

i claim the bases that you seemingly claimed.


----------



## Hogia (Feb 1, 2010)

I claim the fact that I have no base. *cough*


----------



## surskitty (Feb 27, 2010)

This game doesn't require interaction at all~


----------

